# 300 Containers of Gabon’s kevasingo wood missing



## longknife (May 23, 2019)

*What kind of wood?*

_Kevazingo, which is better known as bubinga or guibourtia, is a reddish type of wood found in West Africa. _

*Still doesn’t tell me much.*

_Some trees in Gabon are more than 500 years old and they can be considered sacred by local people._

_But timber from kevazingo is highly valued in parts of Asia, where it is used to make high-end furniture and music instruments._

_The government banned the export of kevazingo in 2018 in an effort to protect the country's resources._

*More about this* @ Why did 300 containers of precious timber go missing?


----------

